# Describe yourself.



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

You have two words to describe yourself, what are they ?
Seriously, you can pick any two words as long as they describe you !
If you are having problems with deciding on which words describe you then you can go up to "3" words,
but I`d prefer it if you use only two words.

P.S. If you only want to use one word to describe yourself I won't mind,
as long as this word best describes you.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Unbound
Dynamic


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Clean
Rhetorical 

Why? I'm pure and good and clean and all that and I do not doubt my ability at being expressive (it is quite good in my own opinion).


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Eccentric 
Controlling


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing special.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

RandomNote said:


> Nothing special.


I think that would be either "Mundane" or "Humility".


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Not very good at following rules I don't see the point in. :ninja:


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

zynthaxx said:


> Not very good at following rules I don't see the point in. :ninja:


Tell me which rules you don't like and tell me what your idea to improve on it is.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Self-descriptive 
Liar


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

"Scarily intelligent" (according to others)

Me:
Giddily clever


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

Independent
sarcastic


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Although I prefer "hyperbolical fiend".


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Doubting
Forgetful


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Retarded Geneious.


----------



## .59198 (May 26, 2013)

Just two very simple words:
Weird.
Crazy.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Creative.
Disappointed.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

driven 
struggling


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Keenly unaware.


----------



## LoveAshley (Mar 31, 2013)

Creative
Expressive


----------



## Glurp (Jul 6, 2013)

Clam chowder


----------

